# Campus Police Officer I - Grade 15/16 Fitchburg State University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer I - Grade 15/16*
Fitchburg State University 
in Fitchburg, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/02/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Fitchburg State University, located in Fitchburg, Massachusetts, is a public institution dedicated to integrating high-quality professional programs with strong liberal arts and sciences studies. Founded in 1894, the university now has more than 30 undergraduate programs and 22 master's degree programs, and 7,000 full and part-time students. We invite you to learn more about us and how we can help you achieve your educational goals.
Institutional Diversity and Social Justice
Fitchburg State University embraces a commitment to diversity, inclusion, belonging and social justice. We encourage individuals from historically underrepresented groups to apply and also those who can contribute to diversity, inclusion and equal opportunity in higher education through their teaching, research and mentorship. 

*Job Description:*
Fitchburg State University Police Department seeks both new Police Officer candidates and Certified Police Officers for full time positions. Additionally, candidates who meet eligibility for employment, but not selected at initial review for current vacancies may be added to a hiring list for future opportunities.
Supports the campus community, while providing exceptional customer service to the students, staff and faculty in the community. Primary duties are patrolling the campus via foot, bike, and cruiser, securing and checking buildings, grounds, and adjacent areas and enforcing state laws as well as departmental rules and regulations of the institution. Works in collaboration with the local community and the Fitchburg Police and Fire Departments.

Patrol buildings, grounds and adjacent areas of a state educational institution by foot or vehicle patrol.
Provide education and leadership to campus constituents, while providing exceptional customer service.
Enforce state laws as well as the rules and regulations of the institution; restrain or arrest suspects when necessary.
Investigate incidents/crimes and handle appropriately including all related paperwork.
Provide assistance to courts or grand juries in the prosecution of cases.
Enforce campus traffic and safety regulations.
Perform additional related work as required and assigned by supervisor.

*Requirements:*

Candidates must possess a reserve police academy with an Associates or Bachelor's degree in Criminal Justice, with a minimum of up to one year field experience or related experience in criminal justice. Preference will be given to academy-trained candidates that have attended a full-time SSPO or MPTC academy. (Candidates who successfully complete the probationary period for continued employment may be considered for the Massachusetts Special State Police Officer recruit academy; failure to meet the entrance requirements or successfully complete the course of training shall result in dismissal from the bargaining unit. Candidates must understand that there is a 24-month or $8000 contractual commitment following Academy Training once completed.)
Ability to complete firearms training and certification per State and university requirements.
Possess a current and valid Massachusetts Class D motor vehicle operator's license.
Knowledge of the principles & correct usage of the English language, including grammar/punctuation/spelling.
Ability to prepare written reports of investigations, maintain accurate records and analyze data.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to exercise sound judgments; maintain calm demeanor in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations, and maintain confidential information.
Working knowledge of police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods; ability to recognize fire hazards.
Working knowledge of the law of arrest and criminal procedure in lower courts.
Working knowledge of the rules and regulations pertaining in general to the buildings and grounds of a state educational institution and the ability to apply and explain the policies and procedures to others.
Ability to maintain student discipline.
Ability to walk alone for long periods of time both indoors and out under varying climate conditions.
Ability to work harmoniously with university staff, students and the public.
Ability to perform duties with or without reasonable accommodation.
Must be able to satisfactorily pass a complete background check, to include a psychological review, physical and drug screening and Criminal History Systems Board verification. (CORI check).
Note: Candidate recommended for employment will be required to take a pre-employment physical. 

*Additional Information:*
Applicants must be 21 years of age, have a minimum of a High School diploma, or GED, and possess a current driver's license. Preference will be given to those with prior police experience and current certification as a MA police officer. Positions are open until filled with reviews beginning on July 18.
Compensation & Benefits: Benefit-eligible employees of Fitchburg State are provided an array of options for benefits such as life insurance, long-term disability coverage, flexible spending accounts, health insurance plans plus dental/vision insurance.
The position is governed by the AFSCME/1067, Council 93 Collective Bargaining Agreement, the compensation structure is defined per the agreement. 
Annual compensation for Non-police certified candidates -* $53,162; Police Certified Candidate - $56,253*
Candidates who are currently employed as a police officer with another agency in a bargaining unit with no break in service may be eligible to be placed in a higher salary in accordance with the AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.
Paid Time Off annually:

80 Hours of Vacation (additional time accrued for years of service) 
120 Hours of Sick Leave 
40 Hours of Personal 
13 Compensated Holidays
Shift Differentials for Nights/Weekends & Holidays 
Overtime Opportunities
*As defined by the AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.
Retirement: Employees of Fitchburg State participate in the Massachusetts State Pension Plan; employees are eligible for a pension with benefits after fully vested. Employees may also defer additional monies into a 457 deferred compensation plan and Tax Sheltered Annuity 403(b)which is 100% employee sponsored.
Miscellaneous Benefits: Tuition Benefits, Professional development programs, Fitness Center access, EMT Stipend, and discounts with a variety of businesses.
Special Assignments: University officers may have opportunities for additional assignments: 

Residence Hall Liaison Officer
Community Engagement Liaison Officer
Field Training Officer
Bicycle Unit
Detective Bureau
Instructor Certifications in a variety of topics, to include personal safety programs
It is the policy of Fitchburg State University that all employees be vaccinated against COVID-19 before they begin employment. Proof of the COVID-19 vaccine is required of all individuals hired by Fitchburg State, to be verified after an offer of employment has been made, and as part of the onboarding process. Prospective employees may submit a request for exemption based on a religious and/or medical basis via the onboarding process.

*Application Instructions:*
Please be prepared to attach a cover letter and resume. 

It is the policy and commitment of Fitchburg State University not to discriminate on the basis of race, color, religion, creed, age, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, genetic information, disability, veteran status, marital status, or national origin. Additionally, the University is committed to providing a working and learning environment for our students, employees, and other members of the University community, which values the diverse backgrounds of all people.


----------

